# I say!



## Theseus (Nov 30, 2012)

What would the corresponding Greek be for this expression used in a variety of contexts? It is often used to express surprise or appeal for someone's attention.
1. Used preceding an utterance to call attention to it: I say, do you have the time?
2. Used as an exclamation of surprise, delight, or dismay.
See the grim poem at http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/i-say-i-say-i-say/ where the triple use is jocular and meant to draw the attention of the listener.
It is frequently used to express surprise or pleasure, or to attract attention to what you are about to say:-
US--Say, that's really good of you!
US--Say, how about going out tonight?
UK--(old-fashioned or humorous) I say, what a splendid hat you're wearing!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

The second notion is easy. We would say "_*τι λες (ρε παιδί μου)!*_" usually used as sarcasm, "*τι είπες τώρα!*" used as exclamation (you might use the "_*τι με λες*_" variant when in Thessaloniki). For expressing delight/dismay you might want to try "_*ναι/όχι ρε φίλε!*_". Alternatively, you can just say "_*εϊ*_" (hey) or "_*λοιπόν*_":

_Say, I like that!
Λοιπόν μού αρέσει!_

I have no real answer regarding the first sense, except maybe "_*δεν μου λες/λέτε*_"; but I consider that to be somewhat rude. You would not normally use it when talking to strangers.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2012)

...
1. Used preceding an utterance to call attention to it: I say, do you have the time?

Να σας πω, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι ώρα είναι;

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Μήπως ξέρετε τι ώρα είναι; 

US--Say, that's really good of you!
US--Say, how about going out tonight?

Να σου πω, πολύ καλό αυτό που έκανες!
Να σου πω, είσαι να βγούμε απόψε;
Να ζ'μπω, είσαι για ένα αζμπέτα, λέμε; ;) 

UK--(old-fashioned or humorous) I say, what a splendid hat you're wearing!

Ω, τι έξοχος ο πίλος σας, λέγω! Αμήν λέγω υμίν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Also:

1. Παρακαλώ...
2. Άκου εκεί!


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 30, 2012)

Θα έλεγα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Θα έλεγα!


Ή θα του βάλεις φατσούλες ή θα πρέπει να πω ότι θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί «ψευδοφιλική» αυτή η απόδοση, αν υπήρχε τέτοιος όρος.


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 30, 2012)

E ναι, προφανώς αστειεύομαι! 
_
Έτσι είναι, δεν είναι έτσι ;;_


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Θα έλεγα!
> 
> View attachment 3343










nickel said:


> Ή θα του βάλεις φατσούλες ή θα πρέπει να πω ότι θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί «ψευδοφιλική» αυτή η απόδοση, αν υπήρχε τέτοιος όρος.















Φτάνουν αυτά για φατσούλες ή να βάλω κι άλλα;



JimAdams said:


> E ναι, προφανώς αστειεύομαι!
> _
> Έτσι είναι, δεν είναι έτσι ;;_


Quite, what? :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Φτάνουν αυτά για φατσούλες ή να βάλω κι άλλα;



Να βρεις το Τρυφερό Πόδι;)


----------

